# Stay away from activate xtreme/triazole



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi

While these products don't seem to get much attention on here, they are massive on other forums. And for that reason I bought into the hype, bought two bottles of each coming to like £120. Idiot I know

After taking these "test boosters" for about a month I got my test checked, via a blood sample. My levels came back at 317 ng/dl, bearing in mind I'm 21! This is at the bottom end of the scale even for a 70 year old.

Anyway since them I've done a ph cycle, recover fine and decided to just lift and take a few vitamins, such as D3, for a few months. Had my levels checked again today in London and results came back as 650ng/dl.

While I know test can vary I honestly feel these supplements lowered my test, which was commented by a few people, but I decided to ignore and go with the hype.

Anyway long ass post just thought it might save people looking for a quick fix a £120


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

No such thing as a quick fix.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You could have bought a lot of real test for that price! And that's why I stopped spending money on fancy packaged supps a long time ago


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> No such thing as a quick fix.


As I've come to learn. But to some young lad just starting out, not happy with his body and seeing massive dudes everytime he goes to the gym. These company's sell there product as something that can get you the body you want. While it's so clearly bs now, if you don't have anyone there to tell you. It doesn't seem such bs at the time.

Hence why I wanted to post this, I know a few people will come here wanting to find ways to achieve there goals while not taking steroids. And these [email protected] scammers take advantage.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

blitz2163 said:


> You could have bought a lot of real test for that price! And that's why I stopped spending money on fancy packaged supps a long time ago


It seems everyone learns the hard way, when you first start out you will try anything just to get up the ladder and have the body you want, eventually you realise these companies are exactly that, companies, trying to make easy money out of uninformed people


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Indeed mate we've all been there I spent silly money on cissus drol when I first started out because it was being touted as some miracle muscle builder


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

£120 on test boosters? Oh lawd.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> £120 on test boosters? Oh lawd.


2 bottles of each. Biggest mistake training wise I have made so far. As much as it kills me, hope I'm an example to others, either stay natural (whey, creatine at most), or just get stuff that actually works ph/aas


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You spent 120 on 4 bottles of natural test booster? Holy ****. Woulda cost you about £6 if you did your research into the ingredients


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You spent 120 on 4 bottles of natural test booster? Holy ****. Woulda cost you about £6 if you did your research into the ingredients


This was a year before I was a member of any forum. And tbh there always seems to be studies showing yen ingredients work. Look at daa a study shows it raises test 43% but it's also just been proven to do **** all in another study. Problem being when your first starting out you will convince yourself you'll get the results from the positive tests.

Plus when you have sponsored logs with people saying how much the supplement worked for them it's not as straight forward as you think


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Could have had yourself a nice cycle of pharma enth or sust for that + pct meds....

Live and learn brah......

SickCnut


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

How do you know you didn't have low test to begin with anyways


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Your own fault for being an idiot


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

HDU said:


> How do you know you didn't have low test to begin with anyways


As I just had it tested and it 650 ng/dl.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Your own fault for being an idiot


----------

